# Best color for gravel?



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello,

After looking at a lot of the photos - I see a wide variety of colors - as far as gravel goes - I'm partial to black - I think this helps to show off the color of the bettas - but do bettas prefer one color over another?

Thanks,
WendyK


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Nope! try to find a color that makes your fish stand out. If he's dark then I'd avoid black, that kind of thing. The substrate should compliment your fish, not take away from him.

Not only is there color to decide on but type. Gravel, stones (large or small), sand, glass pebbles. So many choices!

Though if you don't want any substrate you don't have to have any. Almost all my tanks are bare bottom and I love it.

Share pictures when you decide


----------



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

That makes a lot of sense - light fish = dark substrate, dark fish = light substrate. Thank you!

WendyK


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Totally up to you! And you don't even need to go "opposites" for gravel so directly with light fish = dark rocks. I have a medium to light colored blue betta (with a couple spots of red) and I have light colored brownish red gravel. Even just doing a warm toned gravel to a cool toned fish makes him stand out and look very beautiful. I also love the color because the tones make it look so natural, and makes the green plants stand out as well!

Here's my tank (though a bit bare at the moment, had some algae trouble which took out some of my plants)


----------



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

Very Lovely tank! I just got 2 new plants today - I love plants so much in a tank!

WendyKL


----------



## BatCakes (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks! Any pictures to post? What color gravel did you end up getting?


----------



## WendyKL (Dec 31, 2013)

I need my son to come and help me do pictures - I from "the dark ages" and am stunningly illiterate when it comes to technology. But I promise - I will have pictures soon. I ended up with a pretty natural color gravel and I salt and peppered it with some mostly blue glass rocks - I suppose I'm getting more focused on the plants and this natural color gravel seems to compliment a variety of plants.

Wendy KL


----------

